# Start of my 1 year transformation - NABBA North 2014 in mind



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Whats up guys.

As some of you may have seen in my introduction post, I recently competed in the NABBA North 2013. LOVED the experience, and competitive bodybuilding has hooked me. I've caught the bug.

I didn't place in my class (first timers) but i knew i wouldn't. My coach (Eddy Ellwood) told me this when I first started his gym in January, as I started to fat. However my transformation thus far has brought me closer to where i need to be.

Seeing guys coming back stage with their trophies, in particular the 1st place guys made me think... DAMN i want that.

Monday, got back in the gym, although i took a day off diet, had some chinese buffet, some cake, but still kept protein intake good. Then Tuesday was back on the diet and back to normal.

Im documenting my 365 day transformation challenge, on my road to Nabba 2014 through my Youtube channel. Im making this post as a chance, for those who are interested to join me and share in my my journey, along with the more experienced guys to critique, give feedback and comment.

ANY Feedback would be great guys, good or bad.

I would link the video in this post, but im not sure if i can without it being sent for approval due to my post count. However my youtube channel is shreddybrek.

If its ok with a mod i'll post the start of my transformation video here, along with a direct link to my youtube channel.

So thats it for now guys!

Peace!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved this to a more appropiate section (competative journals) 

You can post a video here. If it gets sent for moderation we can approve it.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Apologies for posting in the wrong section!

Ive posted the link for the start of my transformation.

My channel is here also http://www.youtube.com/shreddybrek

Here is a 12 week transformation video I did, just a couple of weeks before I went on stage.

Looking forward to things!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You from boro then? Good luck with ur goals


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

No, does it sound like I am though? I live about 15 minutes minutes away from boro though!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

THE Eddy Ellwood?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There was a lad competed a couple of yrs back from your neck of the woods, double barrel name IIRC, fu*king big lad he was too.....

Cant remember his bloody name...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks good will keep tuned in!

P.s any chance of a free tshirt:-/


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Good luck, my friend Craig won your first timers class at the north mate, was a good class always hard to judge I think same as the novices with the amount of competitors and different heights and weights.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys.

Sorry for the late reply. Yeah the guy who won my class was in awesome shape. Tbh the top 6 were all looking absolutely mint. A lot of hard word clearly went into preparing for that show from each competitor.

Cant wait until im at a better standard. Looking at the novices im thinkin awwww **** top 3 isn't possible, but then again if i dont believe its possible, it definitely wont be. (if that makes sense?)

To Grant - YES you can have a free t-shirt. Im in the process of sourcing a printing company,. Designs are done, literally just need to find a good quote and get them printed. Im looking to get 50-100 done for as cheap as possible.

A couple of guys from Youtube, and a couple of my mates wanna buy them, and ill be giving some away for free. All free promotion!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my latest conditioning update so any feedback would be appreciated guys.

Muchos gracias!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Week 4 Update guys!






So next week (starting tomorrow - duh) im starting 6 weeks of power lifting. Not too sure how my diet will change, but workouts will be very different to what they have been the past 5 months.

Im wanting to try and get as much workout footage up as I can of the progress I make through the powerlifting so will see how that goes.

Thanks for the support from you all thus far guys.

(P.S - Here is the last day of my bodybuilding split training before i go to power lifting)


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Week 6 - latest workout


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Interesting comparison my latest update (week 8) compared to week 2. Definitely see the loss of condition, but looking bulkier. Trying to continue to lean out some more.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

What up peeps! Here is my latest update!






Trying to get a bit more content up on my site to. It looks like crap, but a simple theme swap should rectify my problems.

http://www.shreddybrek.com/teenage-bodybuilding/best-dumbbell-workout-build-huge-shoulders-from-home-workout/

Thanks peeps! keep clangin' & bangin'


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys, will be bringing my latest update tomorrow, but on a side note im giving away free shreddybrek t-shirts to promote the launch. If anyone is interested please just head over to the shreddybrek facebook page http://www.facebook.com/shreddybrek like the page, and like & share the competition picture.

Note to mods- if this is against TOS then please just delete the post.

Gracias


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Whats up guys. After a long hiatus of no updates, here is a video of my last show, which was October 27th. Ill be competing again this Sunday, November 17th.






http://www.shreddybrek.com/open-mr-miss-british-isle-bodybuilding-show-placing-3rd-shreddybrek/

I managed to get 3rd in that show, so looking forward to see what happens this Sunday!


----------

